# GeForce 4 MX 440 (PNY)

## x2z

I just got a PNY GeForce 4 MX 440 and for some reason I can't get framebuffer to work to save my life, it won't work using the vesa or vga in the kernel, and if i use any other driver for it, i can't have my bootsplash.  :Sad: 

Does anyone know what I could do? I had this problem on an older card I had too, it was on another PC, but it was integrated, I never got it fixed.

Thank you.

----------

## o5gmmob8

Hi x2z,

I have an nvidia GeForce4 440MX 4X and currently and 8X.  It worked fine with the 2.6.1 kernel as I believe bootsplash patches were included.  However, if you are running a newer kernel, which I am, like 2.6.5, framebuffer won't work.  I have never run framebuffer on anything other than 2.6.1, but I assume it will work fine on 2.4.x kernels.  As long as you have used genkernel to make the kernel and initrd, it should work fine.  Be sure to use the --bootsplash flag and --kernel-config=KERNEL_CONFIG_FILE to use your specific configuration.

Walter

----------

## x2z

I am not using genkernel. Nor am I downgrading my kernel to get framebuffer. There has to be a way to get it in newer kernels (>=2.6.6rc3)

----------

## x2z

Bump.

----------

## x2z

Could someone PLEASE help? I can't even get it working in a 2.4.26 kernel... Wtf is wrong?

----------

## x2z

Ugh.. Please someone help me   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## floffe

Any specific error messages? What does dmesg say? Do you pass correct options to the kernel at boot time (My options: vga=0x31a video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024@60)? I use both bootsplash and framebuffer with an nvidia card, using the latest nvidia drivers, on 2.6.6-rc3-love3. The only bug is that only half the screen is used for text when booting.

The relevant parts of my .config:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLE266 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

 

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_WALKEN=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

 

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y
```

Hope this helps!   :Smile: 

----------

## x2z

It's nothing with my kernel, I used the same kernel config with the old card just fine... And this one supports the same resolution/color depth.

----------

## StringCheesian

I've got the same video card chipset and the same problem, I think.

The kernel doesn't detect any available VESA modes at boot up. I've followed the instructions in the framebuffer howto and I've tried disabling AGP support. Nothing works.

Is downgrading the kernel really our only option?

----------

## giuseppe

I hope it help you:

My grub option:

kernel=(hd0,4)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

My config:

.

.

.

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set

.

.

.

I'd like add that I've a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 (64 MB) but framebuffer can't use it, because it isn't supported directly

into the kernel; so framebuffer use generic vesa support via CONFIG_FB_VESA=y. Only X can use NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440.

Besides I don't use the BootSplash because it can interfere with the boot Logo and sometimes with the framebuffer.

This could be the cause of floffe bug.

Bye.

----------

## Gandalf the White

Hi, I have the exact same card, same manufacturer and all, framebuffer works perfectly, this is with love-sources 2.6.6-rc3-love3 btw. You have to use the vesa driver in kernel config, and you cannot have boot logo turned on, keep it off at all times. Also, make sure you have mtrr support compiled in, I really can't think of anything else, as long as your grub config is fine, there shouldn't be a problem. Good luck! I

----------

## x2z

Hmm, thanks. I think I know what I've done, I'll try something later and post my results

----------

## x2z

 *Gandalf the White wrote:*   

> Hi, I have the exact same card, same manufacturer and all, framebuffer works perfectly, this is with love-sources 2.6.6-rc3-love3 btw. You have to use the vesa driver in kernel config, and you cannot have boot logo turned on, keep it off at all times. Also, make sure you have mtrr support compiled in, I really can't think of anything else, as long as your grub config is fine, there shouldn't be a problem. Good luck! I

 

Ok, I compiled the latest love-sources, used the vesa fb driver, turned on MTRR and I still can't get it to work, could you post the FB section of your config maybe? Did you turn of agpart?

----------

## Gandalf the White

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, I compiled the latest love-sources, used the vesa fb driver, turned on MTRR and I still can't get it to work, could you post the FB section of your config maybe? Did you turn of agpart?

 

I'm on campus now so I'll get you that as soon as I get home, basically, MTRR on, support for framebuffer devices -> vesa on, if I remember I think I did disable agpart, and DRI, if I remember correctly nvidia does not support DRI. Give it a go, I'll post my config ASAP, should be by around 2100 UTC by the latest. Oh, and make sure, turn vesa on, and only vesa, do not have any other framebuffer devices enabled.

----------

## o5gmmob8

Ok, I disabled AGP in the kernel which I know I had built-in for 2.6.1 on my old machine that had the 4X card.  The AGP worked fine then and now disabling the AGP seems to let AGP work fine, but I get so many errors when typing dmesg and all are from nvidia.

Walter

----------

## x2z

You've never posted your config file, I want framebuffer :  :Sad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## o5gmmob8

Hi x2z,

I take my statement back, framebuffer works fine.  Make sure you have bootsplash merged, and framebuffer built-in to the kernel.  You need to goto the graphics section, enable vga, vesa, bootsplash, logo configuration, and console display driver support.  If you have an AGP card, enable agp if your chipset is supported (via, sis, etc).

then compile it with genkernel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/config-2.X.X all --install --bootplash

That should do it,

Walter

----------

